# Mi televisor jvc tiene la pantalla negra



## duncansito

mi televisor marca jvc tiene la pantalla negra no tiene imagen, pero si tiene audio espero alguien me pueda ayudar a saber que es lo que tiene para partir de ahi para lograr repararla gracias


----------



## juan cb

hola ,si tenes audio y nada de imagen ni una señal de algo en el tubo el problema es le etapa horizontal,es la que jenera alta tensión para el tubo busca si tenes +b como esta el transistor de salida y todo eso ,saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio

Comprueba el flyback y mide las tensiones existentes entre los diferentes puntos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Buenas

Controla soldaduras frias en la placa del tubo, en la parte que llegan los cables del tubo a la placa principal.  por lo general son soldaduras firas, en el Flyback en la pata que alimenta los filamentos de TV, estan  marcadas como H. 

Nunca trabajar con el TV enchufado ni el Tubo cargado. 

Saludos,


----------



## Pulsar71

revisa el integrado del oscilador horizontal, debe de llegarle alimentacion o realimentarse del flyback, atraves de un diodo que debe de estar cruzado u abierto, que sale del mismo flyback .
porque no envias el modelo del Tv para darte mas apoyo...?


----------



## CRISTIAN27

Si tenes sonido y no imagen el problema lo tenes en el horizontal.Primero medi el tr de horizontal si no esta en corto que es lo mas provable,de ser asi cambialo y a ver que pasa.De estar en buen estado el tr horizontal medi si tenes +B levantando el  tr de horizontal y conectale una lampara de 220v/60w entre el colector y masa, si tenes tension 100v aprox esta de primera la fuente,de lo contrario revisa todo en la fuente. Saludos


----------



## duncansito

ok gracias deja revisar que modelo es el televisor de antemano muchas gracias a todos por su apoyo


----------



## neutron

fijate que el brillo no se te haya ido al minimo.. alguna soldadura floja..


----------



## duncansito

tengo un problema con el modelo del televisor no etiqueta donde viene marcada lel modelo ya se le borro y bueno si dejamos a un lado eso alguien me puede decir donde empezar, y otra cosa si hay algun problema en tener alguna descarga electrica si la hay como podemos eliminarla y entonces si decirme por donde empezar de antemano gracias


----------



## Pulsar71

lo primero, lo primero.... descarga el cañon con el extremo de un cable pelado debajo del ultor y otro extremo pelado en cualquier parte metalica. 
luego dale una limpieza con aire comprimido, sacale todo el hollin y el polvo que tenga, lava la placa base con agua y detergente deja todo bien limpio, sopletea con aire comprimido para sacar la humedad; asi veras si hay algun problema a la vista, no te olvides de hacer un esquema bien detallado de todos los conectores y cables para que despues vuelvas a armarlo de nuevo.
Veras que en alguna parte de la placa base esta anotado el modelo o numero del chasis, cuando lo encuentres lo anotas aqui en el foro para saber de que modelo se trata.
ya manos a la obra... te esperamos....


----------



## duncansito

oye amigo con el cañon tu te refieres al tubo de rayos catodicos o mejor dicho al cinescopio, bueno saliendo con esa duda ahora en que parte del cinescopio hago la conexion para descargar la cirriente que tiene espero no te desesperes estoy estudiando electronica pero nunca me habia metido con televisores ahora lo hago por que m tv se me descompuso y bueno es hora de meter manos no crees
si gustas te dejo mi msn para tener contacto directo ok gracias,  bueno no soloo tu sino para todos los miembros de este tema gracias


----------



## Pulsar71

haber hijito te daremos de comer a la boquita, ya destapaste la TV, dinos si es tubo de rayos catodicos o LCD; si es lcd llevala al servicio tecnico, pero si es TRC al destaparlo veras que por detras la pantalla termina en forma de embudo con un tarjeta o socket enchufado en un tubito de vidrio, en la parte superior veras un cable rojo terminado en un jebe redondo alli es donde debes meter la punta del alambre para descargar la pantalla.
Pero antes que nada trata de limpiarlo por lo menos con una brocha y sacale una foto y la pegas para ver que tenemos, ya...! que esperas...!

Pd. no te preocupes cuando Yo estaba en 3ro de secundaria ya reparaba televisores.


----------



## duncansito

bueno haciendo todo lo que me comentaste aqui haciendo talacha aqui tienes las fotos que me pediste haber que comentarios me puedes hacer de ahora en adelante ok,  disculpa que no no pueda ya hacerlo pero de alguna forma el campo de aplicacion de mi area esta enfocado a la industria ok

bueno me imagino si si sabras de que foto corresponde cada parte del telvisor bueno esparando tus indicaciones gracias ok


----------



## elosciloscopio

Tienes audio? de no ser así podría ser cosa de alimentación.


----------



## Pulsar71

Yo tambien trabajo para la industra en el sector de Telecomunicaciones, y hace algunos años no veo televisores y te aseguro que en mi tiempo era muy bueno pues mis oidos podian escuchar el oscilador horizontal y sus armonicos hoy en dia ya estoy sordo; pero bueno veamos que tenemos, en la foto 16 los drives del cañon y en la foto 18 tenemos el cañon, la convergencia y el Yugo, verifica si enciende el filamento. 
en la foto 15 muestras el flyback, ingeniatelas y verifica si hay alta tension, por ultimo metes el dedo sentiras unas agujas que te incan. si no la hay hacia la derecha del mismo suele estar el transistor de salida horizontal, verifica como esta. este bien o mal coloca un foco de 220V entre el colector y tierra, etse debe de encender, si no enciende revisa la fuente que esta a la izquierda en la foto 009.
si enciende revisa la alimentacion hacia el integrado del oscilador Horizontal. 
bueno aqui tienes tarea para rato. 
no te olvides siempre aplicando criterios para hacer un trabajo seguro; 
avisa como te va

y para la proxima envia fotos con mejor resolucion.


----------



## alex_23

si no tienes imagen, tiene un problema en la seccion de jungla, te aconsejo primero resoldar la tarjeta, necesitas checar con ayuda del data sheet de tu jungla checar que tenga alimentacion este integrado y que este entegrando las señales de croma y luminancia necesarias para generar la imagen.


----------



## Eduardo

Pulsar71 dijo:
			
		

> ... y te aseguro que en mi tiempo era muy bueno pues mis oidos podian escuchar el oscilador horizontal y sus armonicos hoy en dia ya estoy sordo;....



_El oscilador horizontal y *sus armonicos*_    

Asi que tu oido percibia la 2da, 3ra ... armonica ?  (~31kHz , ~47kHz)  Todo un hombre murcielago...

Deja de inventar... vos escuchabas un pitido de ~15kHz y punto (la fundamental).


----------



## Pulsar71

bueno si crees que es un invento aya tu, es tu problema, pero si escuchaba los armonicos inferiores 7875 KHz, 5250 Khz pues los tv antiguos tenian cajas metalicas para todo y ellas eran las que resonaban y se escuchaban diferentes tonos de alta frecuencia o armonicos inferiores como les llamo, no era nada raro en esos tiempos. entonces teniamos que colocar todos los tornillos y no dejar nada suelto porque vibraban las chapas metalicas.

asi que Eduardito, debes de investigar bien antes de comentar y confundir al popullorum pues tambien existen los armonicos inferiores.

Salu2
Mac


----------



## Eduardo

Estas mezclando armonicas con subarmonicas como si fuera todo lo mismo.

Si tenes "chapas y tornillos flojos", el campo de dispersion del flyback te las va a hacer vibrar, pero los modos de vibracion de mayor amplitud no tienen porque ser de 7875kHz,5250kHz.. ( fo/N ) sino que dependen mas de los modos propios de la estructura y es un espectro complejo de frecuencias  fo*M/N  
(Ahora no escuchas 5250kHz? Estas grave hermano --> hacete ver de los oidos  )


Si te digo deja de inventar no me refiero al hecho en si --> a que a la salida horizontal le escuchabas sonidos que ahora no. Sino a tu conclusion -->* que eran armonicas del oscilador*.
*Es lo mismo que si dijeras que porque las chapas de un transformador de 220-50Hz hacen ruido, son armonicos de la linea*.


----------



## lsedr

Se debe resoldar primero todas las soldaduras débiles y reforzarlas. si no se ve entonces revisa el area de salida horizontal y flybackm pero primero fortalece la soldadura, el 90% de estos fallos se resuelven resoldando...


----------



## duncansito

hola aqui nuevamente reportandome despues de un poco de tiempo bueno ya saque la placa de la tv que estoy tratando ahora voy a empezar a medir voltajes lo tengo que hacer con la tv enchufada o asi sin corriente alguien que me pueda ayudar paso a paso ok gracias


----------



## javier dias

Televisor marca jvc tiene la pantalla negra no tiene imagen, pero si tiene audio espero alguien me pueda ayudar a saber que es lo que tiene para partir de ahi para lograr repararla gracias


----------



## Cristinazam

Hola tengo un tv jvc, estaba viendo películas cuando de pronto el tv se puso negra la pantalla, si me acerco bien por decir que al frente del tv si se puede ver me podrían ayudar que puedo hacer


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Cristinazam dijo:


> Hola tengo un tv jvc, estaba viendo películas cuando de pronto el tv se puso negra la pantalla, si me acerco bien por decir que al frente del tv si se puede ver me podrían ayudar que puedo hacer


Hola cara Cristinazam , si acaso ustedes no sape nada de Electronica te recomendo altamente a buscar por un taller especializado en mantenimiento de TVs.
Haora si sapes de Electronica te recomendo que cheque las tiras de LEDs que hay en lo "Back Light" de tu TV.
Peeero mucho cuidado ao desmantelar la TV , su pantalla LCD es por demasiadamente sensible y si puede  estropiar muy facilmente con una manipulación incorreta.
En ese caso seguramente es basura na cierta.
!Suerte!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------

